# Good pediatrician in Peyia/Paphos area



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Can you recommend a good pediatrician in the Peyia/Paphos area?
We're moving back to Cyprus with our 5 month old son so that's why I'm asking.

Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Noemi, welcome back to the forum 
Dennis and I are looking forward to seeing you again and meeting 'the bump' now he is in the outside world:clap2::clap2::clap2:

There are some posts somewhere in which Cleo Shahateet recommended a pediatrician.

I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Here you go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...9936-recommend-family-doctor-paphos-area.html


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

I think Dr. Frojke that I recommended previously has moved back home. Just so you know in case the phone just doesn't answer. 

The lady at the Iasis is still there and very good. Also, Dr. Andreas Eleftheriades is good. His English is so-so and he doesn't smile very much BUT he will treat your child and diagnose him right (and he will smile eventually!) He is located very near the Evangelismos Clinic. He is very busy so expect to wait or ask what a quieter time is. 

Artemis Complex 4,
Block A apartment 202,
Paphos 8021.
Telephone: 26912223.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Noemi, welcome back to the forum
> Dennis and I are looking forward to seeing you again and meeting 'the bump' now he is in the outside world:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> There are some posts somewhere in which Cleo Shahateet recommended a pediatrician.
> ...


Hi Veronica,
Thanks  we're also looking forward to seeing you both.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think Dr. Frojke that I recommended previously has moved back home. Just so you know in case the phone just doesn't answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.
Do you know the name of the lady at the Iasis or would you be able to find out?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Tanager said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Do you know the name of the lady at the Iasis or would you be able to find out?


I just found an old x-ray she took of my son that had this number that I believe to be her direct number - 99573633. Her name is Dr. Toumba. The clinic number is 26848484 (easy to remember!)


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I just found an old x-ray she took of my son that had this number that I believe to be her direct number - 99573633. Her name is Dr. Toumba. The clinic number is 26848484 (easy to remember!)


Thanks a lot Cleo :clap2:


----------

